# GA16i drive belt routing diagram?



## B12sentra (Sep 10, 2002)

anyone have the drive belt diagram for the ga16i no a/c.
there's a pin by the crankshaft pulley, does the alternator belt loop
underneath it or not?

thanks.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

</title></head>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<body><div align='center'><img " + getWidth("yes") + "src='/images/cds/" + tpe + "/" + sze + "/" + pc + "." + tpe + "'></img></div>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<div align='center'><table><tr><td><FORM


----------

